# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Մրցույթ հեծանիվներով

## Firegirl777

Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ կազմակերպվում է մրցություն նման ձևաչափով:

Կազմակերպիչ "Հեծանիվ+" Էկո-մարզական Հասարակական Կազմակերպությունը
հրավիրում է բոլորիդ, առանց սեռային խտրականության, մասնակցելու այս
մրցումներին:

Մրցումների նպատակն է նպաստել Հայաստանում առողջ կենսակերպի ու հեծանվային
մշակույթի տարածմանը:

ԵՐԲ` Սեպտեմբերի 19-ին, Կիրակի օրը, Առավոտյան ժամը 11-ին
ՈՐՏԵՂ` Ք. ԵՐԵՎԱՆ, Արցախի փողոցի սկզբնամաս (ՎՍՏՐԵՉԻ ՄՈՍՏ)

ՄՐՑՄԱՆ ՁԵՎԸ` Անհատական մրցավազք անջատ մեկնարկից
ՄՐՑԱՏԱՐԱԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ` 6 կմ

Մասնակիցները կբաժանվեն հետևյալ 6 տարիքային և սեռային խմբերի`
1. 12-16 տարեկան տղաներ 4. 12-16 տարեկան աղջիկներ
2. 16-25 տարեկան տղաներ 5. 16-25 տարեկան աղջիկներ
3. 25 տարեկանից բարձր տղաներ 6. 25 տարեկանից բարձր աղջիկներ

Մասնակցության համար անհրաժեշտ է պարտադիր գրանցվել, այցելելով Լենինգրադյան
փ. 31 Հեծանիվների արհեստանոց, մինչև սեպտեմբերի 17-ը ներառյալ:
Գրանցվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ունենալ անձնագիր, իսկ անչափահասների համար
ծննդյան վկայական: Անչափահասների գրանցման համար ծնողի ներկայությունը
պարտադիր է: Բոլոր գրանցվողներին մանրամասն կբացատրվի մրցման կանոնները,
անվտանգության կանոնները:

Հաղթողներն ու մրցանակակիրները կպարգևատրվեն հուշամեդալներով ու պատվոգրերով:

Միջոցառման հետ կապված ցանկացած հարցով զանգահարեք 093 42-66-54 Սամվելին:

http://www.bikeplus.nor.am/?page=trips&act=show&id=17

----------

Inna (16.09.2010), Sagittarius (20.09.2010), Yeghoyan (17.09.2010), Yellow Raven (16.09.2010), Ձայնալար (15.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ահա սրանք են մեդալները, լավ են չէ՞  :Smile: 



Շտապեք գրանցվել հենց այսօր, զանգահարեք Սամվելին`093-42-66-54:

Հիշեցնեմ, որ մրցույթը սիրողական է, հեծանվային այս տոնին մասնակցել կարող եք բոլորդ:

----------

helium (20.09.2010), Sagittarius (20.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար



----------

Sagittarius (20.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սեպտեմբերի 17-ին, ուրբաթ օրը, ժամը 18:00-ին, Համալիրի դիմաց:

Կարող եք գալ ինչպես հեծանվավարժանքին մասնակցելու, այնպես էլ մրցման համար գրանցվելու համար: Հիշեցնենք, որ գրանցումը, ինչպես և մրցումներին մասնակցությունը անվճար է, չկան ոչ տարիքային, և ոչ էլ սեռային սահմանափակումներ: Միայն չմոռանաք վերցնել ձեր անձնագրերը: Կխաղարկվեն մեդալների 6 կոմպլեկտներ, կլինեն նաև խրախուսիչ մրցանակներ: Մրցույթը սիրողական է, պրոֆեսիոնալ հեծանվորդներին մասնակցել չի թույլատրվում:

Շտապեք գրանցվել, ուրբաթ օրը գրանցման վերջին օրն է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այսօր Ներսես_AM-ը հեծանվորդների մրցույթի 25 տարեկանից բարձր տղաների խմբում գրավել է 2-րդ տեղը  :Bux: 

Շնորհավո՜ր, Ներս ջան, մաղթում եմ նորանոր հաղթանակներ  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.09.2010), Chuk (20.09.2010), Norton (20.09.2010), Rammstein (21.09.2010), Ungrateful (20.09.2010), Yevuk (20.09.2010), Արշակ (22.09.2010), Հայկօ (20.09.2010), Ձայնալար (20.09.2010), Շինարար (20.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուռա՛  :Jpit: :

----------

Ungrateful (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շնորհավո՜ր, իսկ առաջի տեղը ո՞վ էր: Մեկ ել նկարներ դրեք էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ակումից չի, բայց մեր ընգերն ա, նայեք ոնց ա խզարում  :Jpit: 

Էս էլ չեմպիոն Ներսեսը

Պարգևատրում

Ընթացք  :Smile:

----------

helium (20.09.2010), Norton (20.09.2010), Yeghoyan (23.09.2010), Yevuk (20.09.2010), Արշակ (22.09.2010), Հայկօ (20.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (22.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արթուրն էլ ապրի, որ առաջին տեղն ա գրավել, գիտեի, որ տենց էլ լինելու ա  :Smile: 

Ներսեսի դնչին ի՞նչ ա եղել  :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սրանք էլ վերջնական արդյունքները.

*12-16 աղջիկներ*

1. Մարիամ Խեչումյան 14.45


*12-16 տղաներ*

1. Վիգեն Խեչումյան 11.12
2. Արսեն Բաբաջանյան 12.15
3. Նարեկ Բարսեղյան 12.54


*16-25 աղջիկներ*

1. Լիլիթ Հարությունյան 13.55  :Love: 
2. Նունե Մարտիրոսյան 16.32
3. Սյուզաննա Էհտիբարյան 20.45

*16-25 տղաներ*

1. Էմիլ Ասատրյան 9.14  :Good: 
2. Մհեր Կուլոդյան 10.21
3. Գևորգ Պապոյան 10.52

*25+ աղջիկներ*

1. Զառա Խեչումյան 12.59
2. Մարինա Պարազյան 15.05
3. Սոնյա Բաղդասարյան 17.57

*25+ տղաներ*

1. Արթուր Հակոբյան 10.38
2. Ներսես Ազնաուրյան 10.49
3. Ադիս Իսագուլյան 11.39

----------

Արշակ (22.09.2010), Ձայնալար (22.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մեծ բրիտանիայի փոխդեսպանի բլոգածը հեծանվային մրցույթի մասին:

----------

helium (22.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արթուրն էս ի՞նչ գժություններ ա անում  :Jpit:

----------

